# Who else is a certified Home Inspector



## Aimpoint Inspections (Aug 14, 2015)

just seeing who else does P&P as a side job of there HI biz?


I inspected a house today for a foreign family and made $1,000 under 5 hours	:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

Taken the course and working on testing now


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I am.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

I am also
In Pa you need 100 guided inspections.
I get to testify again on Friday. The inspector they hired when they bought an old farm house missed a few things. One being a missing support beam causing floor to drop 4 inches. Over 75,000 in damages. Ruined roof, siding, plaster, hardwood floors and electrical.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I've gone through a course for certification and have obtained a certification number. Michigan, however, does not require a license for inspectors. Dumb if you ask me, anyone can say they are an inspector here.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I took the Cert Courses for "extra training" and education. Lately I have been thinking of turning the reins over to the son and pursuing more inspections. Is anyone doing this FT or a majority of their income? If so I would love to talk.


----------



## Aimpoint Inspections (Aug 14, 2015)

I am internachi certified my father is nahi an internachi certified


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think if I was going to pursue I would take the ASHI course within 6-12 months. As they say "knowledge is power"


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I took the Cert Courses for "extra training" and education. Lately I have been thinking of turning the reins over to the son and pursuing more inspections. Is anyone doing this FT or a majority of their income? If so I would love to talk.


The outer banks of NC from, Currituck beach all the way down to SouthPort beach has large volume and its all year round work.

You get extra for riding the fairey boats from island to island, i hear some inspectors just buy a boats and travel the coast doing the outer banks for the Realtor's, most loans on the outer banks get special inspections because they are conventional loans. For instance all outlet covers have to be brass??

I dont know if that's true, but when we do work on the outer banks and i see all the pics every home has brass outlet covers with GFI's. and the front or back porch swings have to be anchored from the top and bottom with stainless steal chains..


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse!!! that's my type of gig right there! Know many realtors?  

I wouldn't be surprised with the salty air along the coast.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Zuse!!! that's my type of gig right there! Know many realtors?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised with the salty air along the coast.


I propose that you are living in a very cold environment, which means as we get older, the cold weather just suxs, like in our joints per say? so i heard the salty air is vary good for us as we age and spend less on the finer things on life.

And yes the Carolina's is the place to be, remember the 110 degree temps and humidity so hot that cold water got hot before it hit your mouth. 

You need to come home and visit us so you are reminded where you belong!!!

My relationship with the Realtor's for the most part just involves returning coded lock boxes. And nick picking their every desire. Which does give a me a little leeway. Plus they like my southern charm. A little gray hair and a old 69 mustang soft top helps some to.. 

Him needs to remember his contacts are for loyal southern charmed gents.

> Oh when the sun beats down and burns the tar up on the roof
And your shoes get so hot you wish your tired feet were fire proof
Under the boardwalk, down by the sea, yeah
On a blanket with my baby is where I'll be...

Its cheaper to live here. my friend.:vs_coffee:


----------

